# Stop over camp site on way down to South of France



## dougliz1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I am travelling down to the south of France from Margate. Can anyone please recommend a stop over camp site on the way that is close to Frejus say 3 or 4 hours away? Many Thanks. Doug




site admin note - moved to France touring


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't quite understand why this is in "Voluntary Help Projects" Doug. Is there a reason?

I think we need clarification too. It's 720 miles from Calais to Frejus, which has to be at least 14 hours driving in a motorhome, even if you manage to _*average *_50mph for the entire journey . . . which is very unlikely.

Surely you don't intend to do 10 hours (excluding stops) on the first leg? (I must be misunderstanding what you are asking for.  )

We'll sort out some campsites for you with pleasure, when we know where to look. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Domaine du Chateau de L'Eperviere, Gigny sur Saone, Bourgogne. Tel. 00 33 3 85 94 16 90. www.domaine-eperviere.com

This is a fantastic site, great size pitches, immaculate shower / toilet facilities. It also has a very very good restaurant and also a take-away. It's family owned by very friendly, helpful people.

It's about five / six hours drive down from Calais (six if you drive at about 60mph using the autoroute). It's about 3-hours from the Frejus depending on traffic around Lyon.

You would come off the A6 at sortie 26 and follow directions for Tournus / Macon on the N6. At Sennecy le Grand turn left onto the D18 and follow the campsite signs. From sortie 26 to the campsite is about 15km or 20 minutes or so.

There are so many campsites in this area you'll be spoilt for choice.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry for the b*m info - I was mistakenly thinking you were referring to the tunnel not the town in the south of France.

I would imagine its about six / seven hours down to Frejus from the Bourgogne region. That's a hell of a punch you are planning to do with just one stopover - you'll spend the first couple of days of your holiday recovering from your journey !!!!!

It's obviously still too early in the morning for me !!!!!!


----------



## dougliz1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi to all,

Many thanks for your replies. We are catching the midnight train at calais and will be travelling through the night. We like to travel through the night as it is cooler. We have regular stops to refresh ourselves and if we feel tired the driver will take an hour or so's sleep while one of the passenger keeps a look out as we know you have to be careful when you stop for a break on the motorways and to make sure that there are lots of people around. We normally like to get as far down as Lyon if we can. After Lyon, that is where we would like a stop over if anyone knows of a good place.
Many thanks, Doug


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Strewth Doug. It's 466 miles to Lyon - sooner you than me!!  

There's no shortage of places to stop as you can see. I can't recommend any from personal experience, but if you really fancy one of these I can give you the co-ordinates, if you re-post the image with a little arrow superimposed.

Dave
.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Stop over*

It seems that you will be using motorways most of the way. Can I suggest you turn off at any junction when you are near your target town. Without doubt you then find an "Aire" very near by.

But 466 miles, your on holiday!

Paul


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

That's not a holiday trip, its an endurance test!

For me (and I suspect many others) the journey is part of the holiday. Can't see any point in thrashing through the country in the dead of night.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

That's not a holiday trip, its an endurance test!

For me (and I suspect many others) the journey is part of the holiday. Can't see any point in thrashing through the country in the dead of night.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I use the Domaine du Chateau de L'Eperviere, Gigny sur Saone (mentioned above) which is about 410 miles of the 720 you are planning.

There are also a few good Passions just to the south-west of Macon which are very close to the motorway but I guess you would be arriving too early in the day for that.

We did that night-time bit in June taking much the same precautions as you say you do.

We were heading towards Briancon.

It works for us too.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This might be useful.

http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/00frame.htm

Dave


----------

